# Input on wheels



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey all,

Discount Tire Direct has been helping me find some wheels I like. Problem is, I'm old and don't like the new style of wheels. My perfect wheel would be this, but you can't get it for the GTO.










Any ideas? I like this wheel's lug placement, lip, chrome finish, and spoke style.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

The wheel looks very classy, and almost a Chrome version of the 18' stock wheels. You would want them in 18's?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Could you get the stock wheels chromed? 

Take a look, many different wheels here 

RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository

Be aware that a lot of wheels out there require hub rings (sometimes you get plastic ones ....) to mount up correctly. I settled on ROH Drift Rs 18x8 up front 18x10 in the rear. About the Drift R's, don't buy them for weight reduction, it didn't happen with mine according to the bathroom scales. They are a direct bolt up with no rings needed.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys.

To answer:

- Yes I want 18s.

- The reason chrome stockers are not an option is I want a lip and wider rears.

- I'm not trying to reduce weight, just get more grip and, again, that lip is what a muscle car should have on the wheels.

The picture I posted is not an option, the correct size is not made. If anyone knows of a wheel that looks like the one I posted but fits, that's what I'm looking for.

*fattirewilly* how did you get 10 on the rear; even with rolling - did you use bags or what?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmm - this is not far off. I wonder if they'd look too bling in 18"?


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Discount Tire Direct has been helping me find some wheels I like. Problem is, I'm old and don't like the new style of wheels. My perfect wheel would be this, but you can't get it for the GTO.
> 
> ...


How about these.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

SAMMY said:


> How about these.


Oh oh oh those are bad a$$, I like the lug between the spokes more (yeah, I'm wheel anal), but I have to say those could be an option. Look at the rear with that huge lip - it gives it a beast look.

I wonder what that guy had to do to fit those?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Both rims look very nice and clean..Not real blingy if ya know what I mean. Chip Foose has a nice set of rims too that looke nice. I had them on my GTP. Ill find a pic.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Foose Wheels*

These are the rims I had on my 04 Grand Prix GTP.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If the spokes did not get narrower as they extended out, those would be nice. Maybe I have to see them on a car.

Oh wait, I can't stand the screws in wheels. It's already a PITA to clean wheels - why make it impossible - haha.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Mike,
Here are a couple of AZA wheels. Wheelmax is the only distributer of these,
and they are know to be a little flaky.
Larry


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

That third wheel looks Great!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow - even though it has the screws and the lugs are inline with the spokes (two things I'm not a fan of) that third wheel is #1 so far. I have to say - HOT DAMN - it looks great.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Crap - those are no longer listed.

*AlaGreyGoat* - can you send me a link?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a link:
A.Z.A Wheels

You need to call them to be sure they have them on hand. The
web page stock info is usually not correct.

Also, some info on TSW wheels:

Chrome wheels, Chrome staggered wheels, Chrome 22” wheels, Chrome 20” wheels, Chrome 19” wheels, Chrome 18” wheels
Larry


----------



## SAMMY (Feb 28, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> Oh oh oh those are bad a$$, I like the lug between the spokes more (yeah, I'm wheel anal), but I have to say those could be an option. Look at the rear with that huge lip - it gives it a beast look.
> 
> I wonder what that guy had to do to fit those?


There made specifically for the GTO. LS1 website.


----------

